

Dajax: An easy to use ajax library for Django - mace
http://code.google.com/p/dajaxproject/

======
jpeterson
Maybe this is a dumb question, but why do we need AJAX libraries? The methods
in current JavaScript frameworks like Prototype, jQuery, et. al. make AJAX
dead simple to begin with.

~~~
mace
It is more of an Ajax framework than library. It allows you to write Python
code in your Django apps to support Ajax requests. On the client-side,
requests are made through a wrapper which can use the Prototype or jQuery JS
libraries.

I believe it is closer to Pyjamas (<http://code.google.com/p/pyjamas/>) than
jQuery.

------
jbox
There be dragons in the Python:
[http://code.google.com/p/dajaxproject/source/browse/trunk/da...](http://code.google.com/p/dajaxproject/source/browse/trunk/dajax/views.py#6)

If all that importing is really necessary then you might want to check out
Django's new preferred import method, importlib, it might clean that up a bit:
<http://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/8193>

And here in the J/S - lots of evals - is that really necessary?:
[http://code.google.com/p/dajaxproject/source/browse/trunk/da...](http://code.google.com/p/dajaxproject/source/browse/trunk/dajax/templates/dajax/jquery.dajax.core.js#8)

------
jonknee
That's ugly to say the least... You're way better sticking with something like
jQuery.

~~~
mrtron
It is unfair at the least to compare this to jQuery. This library attempts to
bridge the gap between jQuery and Django for AJAX calls by being in between.

If you mean you are better sticking with raw Django views and jQuery AJAX
calls, that could be true.

I was planning on writing a few helper functions for this myself as a lot of
my AJAX work is getting repetitive and could be refactored, so I will at least
read through before passing judgement.

~~~
jonknee
Yes, I mean sticking with Django and jQuery. I think it's _really_ ugly to
have DOM stuff in your view functions.

